# My first attempt at a Bonsai tree aquascape.



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Here goes nothing. I'm planning to add mini pellia on it. This scape is in a UNS 5N low iron rimless 4 gallon tank. I love the miter cut glass on these UNS tanks. The light is the Flexi Mini. Love that light. They should just call it the Apple iLluminate. I love how it swivels to the side whenever I need to maintain the tank. Super convenient. I'm planning to build an aquarium cabinet for it with a hidden door. When closed, you can't see the door, because it's miter cut on the edges and closes flush with the edge of the cabinet. Planning to stain the wood weathered gray.


----------



## Viet Phuong (Nov 21, 2018)

Joshism said:


> Here goes nothing. I'm planning to add mini pellia on it. This scape is in a UNS 5N low iron rimless 4 gallon tank. I love the miter cut glass on these UNS tanks. The light is the Flexi Mini. Love that light. They should just call it the Apple iLluminate. I love how it swivels to the side whenever I need to maintain the tank. Super convenient. I'm planning to build an aquarium cabinet for it with a hidden door. When closed, you can't see the door, because it's miter cut on the edges and closes flush with the edge of the cabinet. Planning to stain the wood weathered gray.




i think it will better if yiu move the bonsai to the left alittle bit 


From Hochiminh city, Vietnam


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Viet Phuong said:


> Joshism said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes nothing. I'm planning to add mini pellia on it. This scape is in a UNS 5N low iron rimless 4 gallon tank. I love the miter cut glass on these UNS tanks. The light is the Flexi Mini. Love that light. They should just call it the Apple iLluminate. I love how it swivels to the side whenever I need to maintain the tank. Super convenient. I'm planning to build an aquarium cabinet for it with a hidden door. When closed, you can't see the door, because it's miter cut on the edges and closes flush with the edge of the cabinet. Planning to stain the wood weathered gray.
> ...


Yes, I plan to. I like the rule of thirds. You probably didn’t notice, but if you compare the first picture to the fourth picture, I actually cut off a piece from the left of the driftwood bottom so that I can move it to the left. For these pictures, I just threw it in.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Curious what you used to attach the smaller twigs to the larger base?
I do like what you have so far!


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Immortal1 said:


> Curious what you used to attach the smaller twigs to the larger base?
> I do like what you have so far!


I just drilled holes and super glue. I like using a piece of driftwood instead of glued sawdust.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

I hope dipping mini pellia in potassium permanganate won't kill it. I can't stand snails. Hopefully it'll kill off all the worms and copepods as well. I just superglued all the branches and the roots and it's positioned according to the rule of thirds. lol


----------



## FishWeaboo (Feb 27, 2019)

dank


----------



## Sandman6983 (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks good. I like what you have so far.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

Beautiful now that it moved to the left a bit. Really neat... 
I did bonsai type aquascapes for years before they became 'out of style'. Im trying to do a regular 'scape' and running on fumes moving things every day. ugh.

To me they are classic- and you have the makings of a great setup. Congrats!

Bump:


Joshism said:


> I can't stand snails.



Get a couple assassin snails.... then no snails but them! haha.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

livebearerlove said:


> Beautiful now that it moved to the left a bit. Really neat...
> I did bonsai type aquascapes for years before they became 'out of style'. Im trying to do a regular 'scape' and running on fumes moving things every day. ugh.
> 
> To me they are classic- and you have the makings of a great setup. Congrats!
> ...


I only saw two good bonsai scapes online. Most of the bonsai scapes I saw were not very good. I had to really study how to do real bonsai trees in order to do this correctly, and I feel that I have barely touched the surface of bonsai art. I think the real reason why it went out of style is because most people did not take the time to learn the bonsai art. Most people just glued moss on top of driftwood, hoping the moss growth would later make up for their lack of bonsai talent. I noticed that there are some patterns that bonsai artists look for.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

Joshism said:


> I only saw two good bonsai scapes online. Most of the bonsai scapes I saw were not very good. I had to really study how to do real bonsai trees in order to do this correctly, and I feel that I have barely touched the surface of bonsai art. I think the real reason why it went out of style is because most people did not take the time to learn the bonsai art. Most people just glued moss on top of driftwood, hoping the moss growth would later make up for their lack of bonsai talent. I noticed that there are some patterns that bonsai artists look for.



That is correct. I was actually obsessed with bonsai... but I wanted something to 'water itself' and the idea of having critters live in it was fascinating to me. I went gang busters to create a fully sustainable ecosystem (which i did in fact accomplish). I wish I had more pictures. 

If you look at real bonsai scapes, you will see that the tank is often out of proportion kind like dollhouses...(its one of my pet peeves). Im really excited to see how your tank works out.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

I just re-read your post.

" I'm planning to add mini pellia on it"

That is the same as coral moss in USA. I highly DONT recommend it. It is e*xtremely slow growing, comes apart is tiny pieces* if not on mesh and will give you oodles of trouble. I use it for my 'carpet' and tried putting it on trees multiple times and just ended up with angst. 

Mini christmas moss is great for nano tanks... but coral moss is a bit of a nightmare and you may really regret it.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Very cool windswept tree you created there


----------



## shattersea (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd be super tempted not to add greenery to that tree. Once the moss grows in I would think it would hide the details in the branches you've created so beautifully.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Joshism said:


> I hope dipping mini pellia in potassium permanganate won't kill it. I can't stand snails. Hopefully it'll kill off all the worms and copepods as well. I just superglued all the branches and the roots and it's positioned according to the rule of thirds. lol


 How did the mini pellia stand up to a pottasium permagniimate dip?
I love using that stuff. I usually do a deep purple mixture and put plants in for 30 minutes then rinse,


----------



## annabel1066 (Sep 11, 2013)

gorgeous bonsai, can't wait to see how this goes


----------



## Viet Phuong (Nov 21, 2018)

in Asia Bonsai Tree Aquascape very Popular  






From Hochiminh city, Vietnam


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

I sure would love to see this updated


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

Me too!


----------

